# 4 weeks pregnant - now spotting and no breast tenderness



## RosesAndSunshine (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, 

I just learnt last week that I am pregnant. I was experiencing some of the symptoms like high temperature, fatigue and mostly breast tenderness. Last night I felt bloated and little cramps just like before the periods. This morning when I woke up and wiped in the toilet, there was bright red blood with very little tissue. My pad has not been stained since morning but every time I go weeing and wipe, there is a pink spot. 

I went to the A&E today, they just did the urine test to confirm pregnancy and booked me for a scan this Friday on 11th 

My breast are no more tender. I am so afraid, I am I about to face miscarriage ? Please can someone advice. I am so nervous and Friday seems so far. 

Roses


----------



## RosesAndSunshine (Apr 8, 2011)

I wanted to add that I have PCOS and recently have had ovarian drilling.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wish I could tell you 100% that everything would be ok but you know I can't. The fact that it was just one episode is reassuring, but no one will know until Friday,

Thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xxx


----------

